# Waiting on Tonks!



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Tonks is due On/Around March 8th! This is her first time and also mine! I just want everything to go well!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

good luck to you and Tonks


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks! The wait is killing me!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Love her name! The waiting is the hardest thing we do!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

So I just went and checked on her and she is laying down chewing her cud. She has been eating well and acting normal. I checked her ligaments and I THINK (im new to this) that they are loose. I can almost touch my two fingers when I squeeze the base of her tail. Does that mean it could happen any day now? I know that some goats go off their feed but do ALL goats do that?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

No... They don't all. I've had some eat all the way up to the actual kidding!!(little piggies!)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Am I feeling her ligaments the right way? Sorry for all of the beginner questions =/


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I have some this year that literally ate hay the entire time they pushed, plus grabbed a bite between kids!

Ligs come and go. keep feeling them each day, you will notice a definite difference once she is in labor. Looks like their tailhead sticks up too high and mine all get tails that droop to the side and look like they are broken off.


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

THANKS! I just cant wait for this to happen!!!! Im so nervous because shes so tiny!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ligaments sound good! Shouldn't be too long now...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

I just wish she would show other signs lol! Also, after doing so reading on here I saw some people that Ffs are more likely to reject their kids? Is that true?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Not in my experience. This was my first year to ever have a doe reject a kid and she was a second freshener with twins...she rejected one.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Things have started! Came out this am and she is positioning her kids. Laying down, getting up, paeing, arched back, stretching! Ahhh....so excited! I know this can go on awhile but I'm hoping she starts pushing today!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm sure she'll push soon!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Tonks gave birth to one wether this am!! We have named him Merlin! She did so well!


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Lol! I wrote wether! Clearly I went buck! Lol


----------

